# Hi. This is new story that I want to share.



## NathanVu123 (Jul 27, 2018)

This is my story of the problem I have for the last 3 months.

I am 20.I first experienced some noises and rumbling activities in my stomach and sometimes in my gut. It started to make bigger sound whenever I'm lying down. First two weeks I could not sleep because of the sound and I was very worried. I went to a GP and he stood my stool test but the result came back as clean and he said I could have IBS and it could go away naturally. I went home and hope it went away but I keep happening and I started to belching and felling burning in stomach like hungry even at night. I also sometimes have diarrhea.

I went to another GP and he did a breath test. The result came back as I was positive to helicobacter pylori.

I took a treatment of antibiotic for 1 week. After that, I don't have the pain and burning in my stomach now but I still experienced some belching and stomach noise. Then I starts taking probiotics and it start to get better. Now I can sleep better and the stomach/gut noise is getting smaller and less day by day. I hope it go away eventually.


----------

